# European Reviews



## Cotswolder (Jun 12, 2005)

There will be a delay in posting recent reviews for the European area.

Due to workload involved with my house and our planned move abroad I have decided to relinquish the review moderators postion.    

In future these will be carried out by Keith Taylor. 

Keith has to learn the ropes of both the old,and mainly, the new review set up so there will be a short break whilst he gets to grips with this.

Please bear with us.

Regards


----------



## abbekit (Jun 18, 2005)

*We'll miss you Bruce*

Thanks for the great job with the Europe reviews.  It was a pleasure dealing with you.  Good luck on your move and new adventures.


----------



## Cotswolder (Jun 18, 2005)

It's been a pleasure doing the reviews all these years and I hope to keep adding to them whenever I get to travel around.
I do have one to do but will wait until Keith is up and running


----------



## Keitht (Jun 23, 2005)

I am now working on the European Reviews received over the past few weeks.  I'm still some way from being confident or competent on the system so please bear with me a little longer.


----------



## bigfrank (Jun 23, 2005)

Keitht said:
			
		

> I am now working on the European Reviews received over the past few weeks.  I'm still some way from being confident or competent on the system so please bear with me a little longer.



Keith My Congrats go out to you, I am sure you will do a fine Job.


----------



## shagnut (Jun 23, 2005)

Keith, I feel your pain. You are braver than me. I would love to do that part as a volunteer but I am so computer illiterate I wouldn't even begin to try!! I know you will do a great job!!

Bruce, where did I miss the news that you are moving? Where are you going? I was planning on someday visiting you in England, I just need to know where I am going?   Best to you!! Shaggy


----------



## Cotswolder (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi Shaggy,
Patricia and I are moving to Gran Canaria in the Canary Islands next June (2006)

We had been thinking of the move for the future but since I was made redundant again in April this year we have decided the time has come to move.

Getting things sorted with our house in the UK then off next year.


----------

